# Korean art haters



## mystic warrior (Apr 1, 2006)

I have notice a trend in the martial arts Internet forum family. What is meant to be use to talk about ideas is now being use for hidden agendas by people that either are from other styles that are hating or they are the students of former students that were kicked out for what ever reason that they are no longer in the art anymore.
I see this trend and it saddens me to think that people who do that, they think that they are helping but the truth is they are giving a black eye to all martial arts Korean or not.
So why do you think they do it.
And is there away to kill the hate that is in the Korean arts on the net.
Just a thought.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 1, 2006)

Fist I no longer study a Korean Art I made my ranks and left on my own.

Now I feel that olimpic style fighting  has too many holes in it for most people. Not sayong olimpic style fightes ar not good just that the lack of hands makes most people say  HHHMMMM.

2nd  Having been in more than a couple Korean style TKD schools I only got the impression in only 2 of them that the instructor would fare well in the street. In tournaments or a one on one maybe but in a street fight most likely not.  again not trying to bash anyone

3rd  The fact that many on TKD seem to change from system/oganisation to organiation and advance in rank each time puts a poor light on what that rank is worth.

4th  6,7, and 8 year old black belts

5. The act that many(most?) Korean stylests seem to think that no other art has anything of value

These are only a few o my personal thoughts on what you asked and are not mebt to bash  anyone


----------



## mystic warrior (Apr 1, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Fist I no longer study a Korean Art I made my ranks and left on my own.
> 
> Now I feel that olimpic style fighting has too many holes in it for most people. Not sayong olimpic style fightes ar not good just that the lack of hands makes most people say HHHMMMM.
> 
> ...


In some ways you made my point and on some things that you have said I do agree with.
The kid black belt thing bugs me but what you gonna do.
And I'm not one of the (most) that thinks that only good art is a korean art. I think the bujinkan is a good system.
And some old school karate is good.
But it is more about the person training in the art, than the art. Also along the same line of that TKD teacher that might not be able to handle themselves in a fight.
That is not the matter, is question is can you. With that that person male or female has tought you.


----------

